# COME ON OVER CAFE Oceanside Swapmeet moved to the 23 of June



## BFGforme (May 30, 2019)

Decided because of father's day to move the swapmeet and ride back one week to June 23! Details are as follows swapmeet at come on over cafe from 6am-10am then a bike ride starting at the cup in Oceanside on Wisconsin Ave, kickstands up at 11am! Hopefully a lot more of you can attend now! Let me know if this works better for you! Thanks Dave and hope to see all of you cabers there!!


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (May 30, 2019)

How far is the café from train station? thinking about going via train for the bike ride... thanks


----------



## BFGforme (May 30, 2019)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> How far is the café from train station? thinking about going via train for the bike ride... thanks



After you take metro or Amtrak to oside can get on sprinter train east to el Camino station and its couple blocks west! Google the cafe and the sprinter! From swapmeet I could probably get you and a bike back over to the bike ride which is a block away from the Oceanside train station! Sprinter leaves every half hour and cheap! Dave


----------



## kevin x (May 30, 2019)

I like the move, I'll be there. Probably sell, buy and ride.


----------



## BFGforme (May 30, 2019)

kevin x said:


> I like the move, I'll be there. Probably sell, buy and ride.



Thanks Kevin! Just posted on 6 Craigslist and it's blasted on schwinn face book! Will be on Instagram tomorrow, follow our cafe?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice move!
Now I can plan on it,
See you then.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 3, 2019)

Getting a lot of interest from the Craigslists postings also! Looks like it's going to be a successful day!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 4, 2019)

A bunch of people contacted me yesterday about selling, so sounding like it's going to be a great venue!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 6, 2019)

Please let me know if you plan on selling at this venue o just coming to browse or just for bike ride! Thanks Dave


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jun 6, 2019)

ride!!


----------



## Aussie (Jun 7, 2019)

I will be there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 8, 2019)

Can't wait to see everyone! FYI the ride is approximately 8 miles of beautiful beaches!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 11, 2019)

Looking good....


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 14, 2019)

Only one week left, who is selling, who's buying and who's a ridin? Please let me know so I can plan accordingly!!!!! Thanks Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

Getting close folks....


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes! I will be there with two, 26" 2-Speed, kick-back wheel-sets.
One is Bendix Automatic, the other is new-ish Sturmey Archer Coaster S2C
And T-shirts from CC rides, Artwork by @Hippie Mike 
Setting up at 6, the sun's already up by then






I've been hauling these wheels out to swaps since last year.
26" blunts, painted and pin striped, SS spokes laced to great hubs. $150
No, i'm not negotiable on that price, that's cheap already.
See ya there!


----------



## Cory (Jun 17, 2019)

Sounds like fun, count me in! I will will bring a couple milk crates of stuff to sell and one 6' table. So far I will have @tripple3 and Roger in the van with me for the commute. 
Lets Ride!



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

Right on guys, sounds great! I'm trying to get there at 530, gotta get coffee brewing and panini machines hot and I gotta set up my junk also, I meen gold... looking forward to a great day!!! Thanks everyone...


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 17, 2019)

If possible can you post a google map address for the ride ... I want to take my daughter on the ride but need to get more info on it before I get a hotel in the area ... thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 17, 2019)

The ride starts at 206 Wisconsin Ave, Oceanside CA 92054 it's called the cup! Rides approx 8 leasure miles with plenty of stops and no real hills if that helps


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 17, 2019)

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 18, 2019)

Just in case anyone has any questions or gets lost or can't find either of the events, I guess I'll give my#(760)300-0360 can text or call me! I'll answer all calls on Sunday, if you call before then please leave a message and I will get right back to you! Can text also!! Thanks Dave, and can't wait to see all of you there!!!!! BTW just realized my bday weekend, so you can bring pre-war BFG schwinn stuff for me! LoL


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 20, 2019)

Sneak peek of of bikes I'm bringing to swapmeet, '56 BFG starlet, '50s Mead Pathfinder, '41 BFG DX..... Feel free to show what your bringing to sell.... gonna be a great event, I can feel it!!!!




Hope to see ALL of you guys there!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like its going to be a good swap wish I could make it!


----------



## JGG (Jun 20, 2019)

Sounds fun, I’ll be there to sell and ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 21, 2019)

*Count me in ... I will have some parts & pieces for sale - maybe even a bicycle or two needing new homes as well as CYCLONE COASTER T-shirts - CYCLONE COASTER License Plates - CYCLONE COASTER Hats - CYCLONE COASTER Patches - CYCLONE COASTER Dog Tags & more ... See everyone this Sunday ...Ridden not Hidden .. Frank   *


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 21, 2019)

Sounds great Frank, thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 21, 2019)

The Swap
2405 Oceanside Boulevard
Oceanside, CA. 92054

The Ride:
The cup coffee
206 Wisconsin Ave
Oceanside, CA 92054


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 21, 2019)

That is the address for the bike ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2019)

What’s the address for the swap?
Maybe post a map for the unfamiliar.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 21, 2019)

COME ON OVER CAFE, 2405 Oceanside Boulevard, Oceanside CA 92054 I don't know how to post maps, but Google maps should get you there! My# is (760)300-0360 if somehow get lost! Thanks Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 21, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> That is the address for the bike ride!




Thanks !
I updated my post #28 above with address info.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 21, 2019)

Should be able to Google COME ON OVER CAFE in Oceanside CA for the swapmeet!


----------



## Goatroper (Jun 21, 2019)

sounds great  , see you there


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 22, 2019)

Alright folks it's here finally! Got all my stuff done and ready for tomorrow! And again put COME ON OVER CAFE in your phone and will get you there! Here's my# again in case lost (760)300-0360! Want to thank everyone ahead of time for helping make this happen!!!!!!!




See y'all tomorrow!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks Dave, Dave’s better half and the Come On Over Cafe for hosting a great swap meet. Great location, food and good parking. Looking forward to it growing.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 23, 2019)

A few more pics


----------



## higgens (Jun 23, 2019)

Grate swap! Lots of good deals!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks like it was a good swap! Wish I wasn’t on the other side of the country lol


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you Dave @BFGforme and Come On Over Cafe! Great morning swap and breakfast!
Thank you Mark @markivpedalpusher  & Jamie @higgens for taking and posting Pics!
I look forward to it growing.
Perfect that you picked a month with 5 Weekends! Great Success!



See ya' all next Sunday in Long Beach at Vet's Stadium.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2019)

Man, guys don't even know where to start, but thanks for everyone participating today, thought wasn't gonna be... but damnit you all made it a really good event! Thanks to all of you that came out to the swapmeet and to the ride!!! Thanks for the kind words about the cafe and appreciate your patronage! The ride was quite awesome also and thinking will do both again very soon! Doh Mark 5 beat me there! Here's some pictures I took of today...
























































Sorry they were poopty! Thanks again, Mark trading a Sammy for wheels was killer, Trip 3 , will do again any time... LoL!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2019)

Let me know if anyone wants me to do this again? August? What y'all think???


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2019)

Great day in North County!


----------



## slick (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks like a fantastic event. If I wasn't 400 miles away I would have went. Maybe the next one? Who owns the black and red shelby behind the girls Higgens? Was it for sale? How much?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2019)

slick said:


> Looks like a fantastic event. If I wasn't 400 miles away I would have went. Maybe the next one? Who owns the black and red shelby behind the girls Higgens? Was it for sale? How much?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2019)

Bummed I missed this, but I had a BBQ with family from out of town today. Hoping to make the next one.


----------



## higgens (Jun 24, 2019)

I brought the Shelby to ride or trade I really wasn’t trying to sell but I did tell a couple people that asked it was 8 or 9 hundo @slick


----------



## Goatroper (Jun 24, 2019)

It was a really nice swap.eet  , I picked up a couple of nice parts cheap


----------



## CardiffBikeShop (Jun 24, 2019)

Pictures from the Swap - thanks for coming out!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2019)

CardiffBikeShop said:


> Pictures from the Swap - thanks for coming out!
> 
> View attachment 1020143
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Cabe Cardiff


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 25, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Let me know if anyone wants me to do this again? August? What y'all think???



Sunday, Sept. 29 doesn't conflict with any other SoCal scheduled bike ride or swap; the only Sunday I have free for the rest of the year; Book It.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 25, 2019)

Okay folks, just talked to Andrea and it's official! September 29th it is!! COME ON OVER CAFE swapmeet and ride#2!!! Sign up for spaces now cuz there gonna go fast..... LoL


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2019)

It actually conflicts with Jim Frazier's swap meet in Stockton if I'm not mistaken? Hey @JAF/CO


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 25, 2019)

Isn't that 400 Miles away??


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 25, 2019)

slick said:


> Looks like a fantastic event. If I wasn't 400 miles away I would have went. Maybe the next one? Who owns the black and red shelby behind the girls Higgens? Was it for sale? How much?


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes but a good sized chunk of the L.A. cyclone coaster guys come up for it.


----------



## slick (Jun 25, 2019)

So Jim's is Saturday, yours is Sunday. Still tough for both. He had this flyer up last year in September for his last swap.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 25, 2019)

Okay, I'll do some research...all good.. just trying to help out our hobby and provide a giant great place that's free and lot's of parking! By no means do I want to impose on his event! Dave


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Sunday, Sept. 29 doesn't conflict with any other *SoCal* scheduled bike ride or swap; the only Sunday I have free for the rest of the year; Book It.





slick said:


> It actually conflicts with Jim Frazier's swap meet in *Stockton* if I'm not mistaken? Hey @JAF/CO





BFGforme said:


> Isn't that 400 Miles away??





slick said:


> Yes but a good sized chunk of the* L.A. cyclone coaster* guys come up for it.





BFGforme said:


> help out our hobby and provide a giant great place that's free and lot's of parking! By no means do I want to impose on his event! Dave



We have swaps and rides to attend monthly, that I love and schedule around.
If a few LA guys would rather go to Stockton, they will.
For us SoCal bike guys, Oceanside will be the venue to choose.
No Conflict for me.
@slick I will see you at the Shelby Invasion LB 7/7, and Hi Dive Bar 7/27 and hopefully Mary as well.
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 26, 2019)

Great pics!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 26, 2019)

*I still like the idea of August .. ...Maybe on a Saturday August 17th rather than a Sunday ... since Sunday traffic coming back from Oceanside South is early since everyone is coming back from the weekend Sunday ... just my 2 cents ... *


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 26, 2019)

Can't do Saturday as the auto shop next to us is open and parking lot is full! We could do a ride on a Saturday though.....


----------

